# Indiana Dove Hunt



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I was invited by a business partner to hunt doves in Indiana. Took my 13-year old son and had a wonderful time and got a 2 man limit plus a couple feral pigeons. What a shame Michigan is only one of 8 states that does not have a dove season…great way for a young kid to practice wingshooting on live targets and get a little meat for the table







. Although the breasts are only about the size of a golf ball, they are delicious, very tender, and probably on par with grouse in terms of not tasting gamey. Below is a photo of our day's take.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I agree that they would be the perfect bird to start a kid out since you are sitting in one spot with solid ground under you so the young hunter has the best chance to make a decent shot. 

I started both of my daughters out by shooting crows and pigeons, since you hunt from a blind and are not walking around which eliminates a few gun safety issues for a young hunter, plus if they missed it was not a big deal. Also both birds decoy well making for a duck hunt simulation and great work for the dog. 

Thanks for sharing your story, too bad as hunters we could not have been more organized and got a dove season for our state. It was pretty hard to combat the HSUS' big dollar campaign. At least we can find a couple states with dove seasons just across the boarder.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

so why will they not let dove hunting in michigan.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not only youngsters,,,but us old guys that would benefit from hunting from a dove blind.
and they make awesome shishkabob


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes great way to practice.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

shotgun12 said:


> so why will they not let dove hunting in michigan.


Misinformed, tree-hugging liberals.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm curious to hear how you guys went about hunting. Did you have a guide? I know nothing about dove hunting, but have been interested in venturing south to Indiana to check it out, but don't know if it's the kind of thing my dog and I can just jump into and try. Is it as simple as finding a productive field and sitting and wait for them?


----------



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

Growing up in West Tennessee, a family hunt was the tradition on labor day weekend. I was saddened when moving to Michigan that I wouldn't be able to hint doves. The breast are great grilled wrapped in bacon. Doves were one of the first things I ever leaned to hunt along with squirrels


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm curious to hear how you guys went about hunting. Did you have a guide? I know nothing about dove hunting, but have been interested in venturing south to Indiana to check it out, but don't know if it's the kind of thing my dog and I can just jump into and try. Is it as simple as finding a productive field and sitting and wait for them?


It's more or less that simple, if you could just convince the doves! 
I've been going to a friend's place for years, some years are great, sone years are great bonfire beer drinking years. There are a couple of places in NW Indiana that you can pay per gun per day, but better book by end of June. Don't rule out Ohio and Illinois.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> It's more or less that simple, if you could just convince the doves!
> I've been going to a friend's place for years, some years are great, sone years are great bonfire beer drinking years. There are a couple of places in NW Indiana that you can pay per gun per day, but better book by end of June. Don't rule out Ohio and Illinois.


Thanks! Are their public land opportunities worth checking out, or is it generally only worthwhile to take out a guide? 
The places I upland and waterfowl hunt are crawling with them, but go figure we don't have a season and the moment we do that won't be the case anymore lol.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

There are public places, many managed for dove. Some have a draw you need to register for ahead of time for opening day draw, others day of on daily basis, and some that are open to all after opening day. Non-toxic shot only on government ground.


----------

